# Growling problem



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

My new bird dog growls at my wife every time she asks him to give back a toy or get off the couch. The problem is twice as bad in the morning when the dog refuses to get out of our bed. All suggestions are welcome!
My male Malinois seems to be easy. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zS_QZTKxFgw&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Do dogs have different temperaments or something?
My neighbor stopped his collie from growling with liver sausage and focus techniques that were developed by scientist! Will that work on my Brittany?
He is aggressive with EXTREME fight drive!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoyEZXV-VqY&feature=youtube_gdata_player

He has dog aggression as well!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lqm4d6Sber8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

It seems he is more aggressive with larger dogs!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YY6BY1Ka_0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Any suggestions to how to address this problem would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

BAT, or use a distraction then mark the desired response.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Purchase the complete Michael Ellis DVD series from Leerburg and then attend all the courses offered at the Michael Ellis School for dog trainers. When you're finished you'll be able to train any dog to do anything


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

My timing is shiittt and my ankles are fatter than my calves..... So I fall on the pup often and he bites my face. He bit my lip yesterday and I ended up in the ER! I'm at the end here! 
I tried for weeks to mark with a treat everytime he got off the bed. He ended up figuring out if he jumped up and then down he could get a meal. I figured out he knew what I was doing after 2 cups of food!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I watched the vids Tim. I don't see any aggression playing with Vitor....just a pup doing what pups do. Are you planning on using the dog for hunting birds or bitework would be my first question from watching the vids. Is the growl palying or more serious would be the next. If it is more serious, don't try to distract the pup at all.....grab it by the cheek and pull it over face to face with you and put an end to it. Let em know it isn't acceptable.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Purchase the complete Michael Ellis DVD series from Leerburg and then attend all the courses offered at the Michael Ellis School for dog trainers. When you're finished you'll be able to train any dog to do anything


Thanks Thomas! Does Mr Ellis deal with dog aggression on this level?

Just checked out the Leerburg site...awesome!!! Outstanding information! If you don't get a reply here you know where I'll be!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Thanks Thomas! Does Mr Ellis deal with dog aggression on this level?
> 
> Just checked out the Leerburg site...awesome!!! Outstanding information! If you don't get a reply here you know where I'll be!


Tim,

Absolutely, ME has worked with ALL levels of dog aggression.
He has also been very successful decreasing Ed Frawleys level of aggression. ;-)


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

WWCD..........what would Caesar do??


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> WWCD..........what would Caesar do??


That's what I'm trying to figure out! It makes it even worse that he has 6 k9's while teething! His bite pressure is EXTREME! 

I'll probably get some breedings out of him. Just hoping the people who buy a pup will come on here after the pup is nine weeks old and tell everyone how extreme their pup is and what a honest breeder I am. Just hope their pup don't starting eating their own poop at 10 weeks old cause then they will be calling my ass out for producing genetic poop eaters.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Sounds extremely extreme, i'm developing a prototype 'stim-prong' specifically for this type of aggresion, would this help??


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Sounds extremely extreme, i'm developing a prototype 'stim-prong' specifically for this type of aggresion, would this help??


Yes!!!! Yank & crank with a tranq might be best!

The dog comes off as really cute but it's a ploy to suck you in. He sinks his k9's in gum deep! Not even gonna get into his EXTREME hunt drive. Not quite sure of his pedigree and don't really care, I'm just the end user!

I can recommend some extreme kennels, depending on what your looking for!


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i'm sure ME has that one covered  .... he doesn't need to deal with DA because that would mean the dog can't pass his environmental "focus and engagement" prerequisite for all further training


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Look kid, since ya seems like a nice guy will send u a stim-prong, a stim-bell for training the retrieve - only switches off the pain when dog has retrieved it and applies a pre-set (127 levels) downward bite pressure to the middle of the bite bar.

Hell even send you my new vid, the Randy Roo method of scent training.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I see nothing but uncontrolled aggression. Training is useless. PTS is in order! :twisted:


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

rick smith said:


> i'm sure ME has that one covered  .... he doesn't need to deal with DA because that would mean the dog can't pass his environmental "focus and engagement" prerequisite for all further training


Just in case you are unaware!

Gino is *considered to be*one of the*top producing studs. Gino has drive, power, and courage like we have never seen!

He has a very dominant temperament, with natural aggression*and is a very serious dog on and off the field. His frontal attacks are the fastest and most violent that you could imagine,*his grips are punishing to the decoy, and his fight drive is EXTREME .*He has an*outstanding pedigree.*Gino is available at stud for approved bitches of any breed!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Bob, that doesn't stimulate much training discussion????


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Just be sure you sit real still when he bites you, then give him a cookie when he lets go


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

@ Bob, I hope the weather is treating you good down there! My vacation/hunting town got it bad! Harrisburg that is

@julie, I appreciate the good advice for sure. Sounds like the the purely positive route I'd like to take with this little swashbuckler!

In case anyone was wondering about his hips...... He has not had them done but he can leap over a Malinois in a single bound. No need for X-rays!
If you are looking to add a bit of character to ANY working breed, Gino will undoubtably throw his extremeness to all his offspring. 
Pm if interested in a breeding. Please no **** sapien requests accepted at this time!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Little swashbuckler......lol


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> @ Bob, I hope the weather is treating you good down there! My vacation/hunting town got it bad! Harrisburg that is
> 
> @julie, I appreciate the good advice for sure. Sounds like the the purely positive route I'd like to take with this little swashbuckler!
> 
> ...



Harrisburg got hit the worst out of Mo and Ill. 6 dead from just there I think. total 3 in MO. 
We had a heavy storm and lost power for an hour or so where I'm at in St. Louis but that's normal here.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Tomorrow is supposed to he worse. Even canceling some county schools here. Only in TN, no snow days, tornado days.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The weather folks predict a year similar to last with all the storms and tornados. 
My son is in Knoxville Tn for his second 3 week go round of training with a new piece of equiptment for the trade college he teaches at here. He is starting to love the place and my wife is afraid her baby is going to stay. :lol: 
I think they are going to get a bit more then us up here in St. Louis tomorrow.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

man am i dense .....
i actually thought this was a thread and not a WDF group hug !


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> My son is in Knoxville Tn for his second 3 week go round of training with a new piece of equiptment for the trade college he teaches at here. He is starting to love the place and my wife is afraid her baby is going to stay. :lol:
> I think they are going to get a bit more then us up here in St. Louis tomorrow.


Tell him to find Chapman Highway, then the Ye Olde Steak House. He will never want to leave Knoxville again.

DFrost


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Tennessee, Kentucky, or Missouri will be my destination when I leave this F'd up state!
@rick, you are heartless and lack compassion! Now can you help with the growling problem?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Tell him to find Chapman Highway, then the Ye Olde Steak House. He will never want to leave Knoxville again.
> 
> DFrost



Will do David!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Heard of a town called Gallatin?? Lived there for awhile on a tobacco and mule farm. Nearly never left.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Heard of a town called Gallatin?? Lived there for awhile on a tobacco and mule farm. Nearly never left.


Dude..are you in the WPC? MA, TN now Roo Land...how many other states?


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Doug Zaga said:


> Dude..are you in the WPP? MA, TN now Roo Land...how many other states?


----------



## Thomas H. Elliott (Aug 6, 2011)

My last resort technique is the "flaming marshmallow on a gas soaked stick". Call the little bastard over and when he goes woof, you lit 'er up. He'll hear the woof from the gas and get distracted. Frigging dog will never ever pull any shit with ya again. Try and get the giant sized Marshy ones at Walmart. :-\"


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Heard of a town called Gallatin?? Lived there for awhile on a tobacco and mule farm. Nearly never left.


I'm just across the river from Gallatin. They grow a lot of tobacco in that area. 

DFrost


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Thomas H. Elliott said:


> My last resort technique is the "flaming marshmallow on a gas soaked stick". Call the little bastard over and when he goes woof, you lit 'er up. He'll hear the woof from the gas and get distracted. Frigging dog will never ever pull any shit with ya again. Try and get the giant sized Marshy ones at Walmart. :-\"


Is there a book on this FMOAS technique?
This little fuker is so friggin dominant!!!
He started humping my leg at 4 months old and I couldn't get him off ! I started kicking and flapping around like a woodpecker in a wind storm but he wraps me up with his legs and just bites my thigh harder if I try to fight it! Never thought I'd hate this level of dominance, but I do!


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

The dog needs more love and tenderness Timothy. Let him know it's okay to be a dog for crying out loud. 
You're trying to squash it's nature, no wonder you're having such a hard time.
Tough'n up man.

Aah,
Think about asking for a bite suit on your next birthday.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Doug Zaga said:


> Dude..are you in the WPC? MA, TN now Roo Land...how many other states?



Whats WPC? Aussies n kiwi youth are most travelled people on the planet, thats a good thing.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

You mean in number of miles traveled to and from grade school or number of places visited in the world Peter?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Both lol.

Randy, whats the thinnest book in the world?

answer. What Americans know about other cultures.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Both lol.
> 
> Randy, whats the thinnest book in the world?
> 
> answer. What Americans know about other cultures.


Not only other cultures.... :razz: Get a load of this,,, think Jeff originally posted this..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnfPrQsF6Ik&playnext_from=TL&videos=9xQMA2fzTCw&feature=grec_index


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Gee, good thing we're such a peaceful nation!???!!

And to think we should even want to even think about knowing where the guns are going. Now why would we want to do that pray tell?


No mas Peter.
You're vindicated on circumstantial evidence alone.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Outstanding, check your national literacy levels and results in both TIMMs and PISA, how many dont believe in evolution, and think the earth is about 6000 years old, the moon landing is a hoax, and believe so many get abducted by aliens and sexually tampered with every night. and you guys got all the bombs, God help us all.




maggie fraser said:


> Not only other cultures.... :razz: Get a load of this,,, think Jeff originally posted this..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnfPrQsF6Ik&playnext_from=TL&videos=9xQMA2fzTCw&feature=grec_index


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Whats WPP? Aussies n kiwi youth are most travelled people on the planet, thats a good thing.


Witness Protection Program...


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey! None of that sh!t is true Peter,

Everyone knows that we humans are hybrid of an alien lizard civilization who invaded earth sometime in 700 AD .


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Not only other cultures.... :razz: Get a load of this,,, think Jeff originally posted this..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnfPrQsF6Ik&playnext_from=TL&videos=9xQMA2fzTCw&feature=grec_index



They also do some "man on the street with questions" in some other countries, and it's amazing (sad really) how MANY of the questions are answered absolutely correctly by almost all the people.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

There is no denying the masses are asses.

But when the chips are down we come together and we are some ASS KICKING, SOB, MOFO's.

SEMPER FI!!!!!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Randy Allen said:


> Hey! None of that sh!t is true Peter,
> 
> Everyone knows that we humans are hybrid of an alien lizard civilization who invaded earth sometime in 700 AD .


This explains it all
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQ_hSFG95nY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> There is no denying the masses are asses.
> 
> But when the chips are down we come together and we are some ASS KICKING,
> 
> SEMPER FI!!!!!





HOO RAH.............kiddin


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

Tim you must Alpha roll him to show him who is boss


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

eric squires said:


> Tim you must Alpha roll him to show him who is boss


Eric I tried but he never quits and it puts him into his EXTREME fight drive! When I let him go he bites me and then humps my leg with lots of passion and force. I think I'm afraid of him!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> .....If it is more serious, don't try to distract the pup at all.....grab it by the cheek and pull it over *face to face with you* and put an end to it. Let em know it isn't acceptable.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Cross your arms and turn your back to him.
If that doesn't work get a squirt bottle and spray him in the face with water when he's being obnoxous.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

First class training advice Don T, u a TRAINER??


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Just tried the marshmallow and gasoline technique in the garage.Fuking had some hair product in my hair that singed the front of my wig! ****ing dropped the burning napalm on my barefoot. ****ing the whole scenario pissed the dog off. When I bent over to put the napalm out on my foot he bit my nose! What a cluster ****!


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Aah maaannnnn, Timothy I just watched your vid.
You just destroyed my view of the world. Hope you're proud of yourself.

Now I'm going to go take some mescalin and discover whats real.
See ya'll later.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Randy Allen said:


> Aah maaannnnn, Timothy I just watched your vid.
> You just destroyed my view of the world. Hope you're proud of yourself.
> 
> Now I'm going to go take some mescalin and discover whats real.
> See ya'll later.


Happy trails to you!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

try a taser, and if you cant get close enough try the taser xrep, 12 gauge self-contained taser round, effective up to 65 ft....unless he is just too fast...


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> First class training advice Don T, u a TRAINER??


Nope. Just get dogs to do what I want through strickly motivational methods Peter. Some motivate to encourage behavior, I motivate to discourage behavior. Two sides of the same coin. Actually, I wasn't sure if the op meant this as a serious thread when I posted, then I went back and saw who the op was and knew it was a fun thread and he was poking the proverbial stick. LOL


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Nope. Just get dogs to do what I want through strickly motivational methods Peter. Some motivate to encourage behavior, I motivate to discourage behavior. Two sides of the same coin. Actually, I wasn't sure if the op meant this as a serious thread when I posted, then I went back and saw who the op was and knew it was a fun thread and he was poking the proverbial stick. LOL


yes Timothy...you should try the Don methods, maybe take a video of yourself beating the dog senseless with a leash in such a frenzy that you bruise yourself all up with the snap end of the leash..

or try some of the other tried and true methods...all you will need is a cattle prod...or a red ryder BB gun with a red ribbon tied around the barrel...


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> try a taser, and if you cant get close enough try the taser xrep, 12 gauge self-contained taser round, effective up to 65 ft....unless he is just too fast...



He's way to fast to get hit by that! Even if I did his pain tolerance is too high! I called the police for a domestic disturbance last week when he wouldnt get off the dinner table. They tazed him while he was finishing off the last pieces of a 10 pound ham (I forgot to mention his EXTREME food drive) He pulled the prongs out with little visible effect from the shock, I think his right ear twitched!


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

Tim you need an extension cord with a light switch. Cut one end off and strip the wires. That always works.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Nope. Just get dogs to do what I want through strickly motivational methods
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

eric squires said:


> Tim you need an extension cord with a light switch. Cut one end off and strip the wires. That always works.


car batteries, chicken wire pad 4 X 8, he is too quick for just a wire...


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

If 110v does not work move up to 220v


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> car batteries, chicken wire pad 4 X 8, he is too quick for just a wire...


Sounds like the set up they used to kill the alien at the end of the movie in the original "The Thing" movie...James Arness was the alien. A classic.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Off topic you guys, knock it off hey or start a new thread, cant you see the OP is in a dangerous situation with an extreme dog.

Mr. Tim sir, hows the training progressing, its no shame to admit yr in over yr head, not sayin u are but just sayin.


Think about it comrade.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Skip Morgart said:


> Sounds like the set up they used to kill the alien at the end of the movie in the original "The Thing" movie...James Arness was the alien. A classic.


I saw that movie... was it really a classic ?

Sorry for off topic....back to electrocution solution... sounds a good 'un!


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

Tim it sounds like this dog is so extreme you may have to resort to chaining him with a big log chain to a very big tree. Make sure you get a steel barrel for a dog house as he will probably just eat any thing else you give him for a house.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't have a lot of time to talk here cause Gino took the ycggjdfutsihhhhfu ufuxicic oh shiitttt gucficuvvivonobtxt 4,7,& u u u u I. Inibblvivivi I Kane .)9 kevtvhcgici. J f lag y u u. U. I I I is fesses

Ffffffuuuuucccccckkkkkkkk!!!!!!
Otcccvivkftzyxt5,7,&? I

Ucguvbivics
GoskdgkYcgggggggggggghghhghhjjkkjkkkjhhhgggghgsddfresserrrrrrrddddddtI


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Sounds extreme, what lines this dog??


----------



## Thomas H. Elliott (Aug 6, 2011)

*I am laughing soooooo hard I think I broke a rib!!!!*


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

You may not recall, but I am kind of a big deal when it comes to working with extreme bird dogs. Send him to me for training and I will turn him into a trailer park protection dog.

This video is was my very first training session with an extreme bird dog back in 2009. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZCfMBSzw1Y


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jennifer its pretty obvious that dog has high fight drive. His entries are scary fast and his grips look punishing. Looks good for sport!
With that sad, Gino is more of a street dog! Very civil and serious!
When do you want him sent up there?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Mr. Stacy, extreme is one thing, but does the Gino dog, 'LEAK DRIVE', and have you had a COME TO JESUS talk with him, and does he SMASH THROUGH the ecollar.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Jennifer its pretty obvious that dog has high fight drive. His entries are scary fast and his grips look punishing. Looks good for sport!
> With that sad, Gino is more of a street dog! Very civil and serious!
> When do you want him sent up there?


I have refined my techniques considerably since the time of that video and I can assure you I can handle Gino and double his worth as a stud once he is finished my Trailer Park Protection Dog Program. The TPPDP Level One will take about six weeks, and you will have to pay in advance, but results are guaranteed. Lucky for you I have a cancellation, send Gino up right away.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Sounds like the dog needs *EITHER*.
Either a boot in the A$$ or smack in the head!
CASE SOLVED...:razz:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Sounds like the dog needs *EITHER*.
> Either a boot in the A$$ or smack in the head!
> CASE SOLVED...:razz:


yeah right..

I was at tims...I watched the dog puke up an entire human hand and crap out a couple boots.... ](*,)


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi Tim wonder if you could share yr experience with such an extreme dog in light of another current thread where a dog is already on death row for similar behaviour.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Doesn't that answer belong in the health and diet forum Peter?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

I dont get it?


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

A dog that is puking up hands and sh*tting out boots should have a health check up of some kind.

The hand should have been digested and the only thing going out the other end ought to be just rubber soles.

The dog needs a vet.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> I dont get it?


Yes, I know! :-$ lol


----------

